# Boris's connectivity



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Is it time for FlyGB ?
Bill


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No, shut em all down and save the planet. 

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

When I saw the title, I was hoping that someone had decided to connect Boris onto one of those electric shock treatment machines they used to try for those who were problematic eg epileptics, severe behaviour problems or other mental health issues...

Sadly, I am disappointed that is not the case.....

Oh well, I can dream.....🤣😢


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We were saying, yesterday, that regions like Devon/Cornwall, East Anglia, Lincolnshire, Wales etc would be better served by better, faster rail links than saving the regional airports. Rail journeys replacing air travel would save on car journeys to far flung airports.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But, while improving rail would benefit many regions much more than HS2/3 ever will, Nortern Ireland has unique problems as no rail to U.K. possible, air is only alternative to massively long sea/road route unless go to Dublin where some connections remain at much greater cost......


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Jersey, too, has those problems as do all our small islands. No perfect solution?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Aurigny Airlines has agreed to operate more flights from the Channel Islands, but has not specified more than that at present.

Logan Airlines are taking up 16 of the FlyBe routes including Newquay, Belfast connections to Aberdeen and Edinburgh.

That still leaves a lot more to be reintroduced. I wonder if the Administrator is having any success as the FlyBe fleet includes the least carbon polluting aircraft operating.

.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Penquin said:


> That still leaves a lot more to be reintroduced. I wonder if the Administrator is having any success as the FlyBe fleet includes the least carbon polluting aircraft operating.


The trouble is that many of the routes were commercially unviable so other airlines are going to be very wary of stepping in, particularly at the present time.

Gordon Brown's doubling of APD in 2006 along with subsequent increases had a major impact and now of course Covid-19.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly some routes need to be classified as a 'service' and not a commercial route. The channel islands should subsidise flights to and from the UK. Less pollution than ferry boats. It must be possible.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

peribro said:


> The trouble is that many of the routes were commercially unviable so other airlines are going to be very wary of stepping in, particularly at the present time.
> 
> Gordon Brown's doubling of APD in 2006 along with subsequent increases had a major impact and now of course Covid-19.


The BBC disagrees with that as it reports that many routes WERE profitable including the NI routes, but the unprofitable ones were those going further afield to eg Spain...

There seems to be mixed information being spread (not really a surprise) but the Administrator seems very quiet, I am not aware of who it actually is, which is unusual as often duchess people are on the TV stating how they hope yo find new buyers etc.

This collapse is very odd as up until the evening before a £100million loan from the zGovernment, but was rejected by the shareholders who I believe to be Virgin Atlantic and Eddie Stobart. Something is happening which has not been allowed out as to why this was rejected. Sale of aircraft cheap ? Sale of landing slots ? We do not know.

CoVic19 has certainly had a short term hit and a very big hit at that, so time will tell.

.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

For anyone interested;

https://www.flybe.com

Never heard of the named Administrators before, but that's not surprising, but I bet Ernst and Young's fees will be very substantial and paid up front before any staff or suppliers are paid... :serious:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Penquin said:


> The BBC disagrees with that as it reports that many routes WERE profitable including the NI routes, but the unprofitable ones were those going further afield to eg Spain...


I don't see where the BBC has disagreed. It is correct that many routes WERE profitable. That doesn't mean though that many routes WERE NOT unprofitable and unfortunately the losses on the unprofitable routes together with central costs exceeded the profits on the profitable routes.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Were not unprofitable = profitable

QED. 😀

TYVM.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There was talk that Government help was vetoed by the EU. It is forbidden for us to pump money into failing businesses. Of course that does not apply to banks.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Or Renault and Air France.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

patp said:


> There was talk that Government help was vetoed by the EU. It is forbidden for us to pump money into failing businesses. Of course that does not apply to banks.


A useful excuse for the regime.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Were not unprofitable = profitable
> 
> QED. 😀
> 
> TYVM.


Nice try Dave!:smile2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

One of our neighbours flew from the UK to here in Spain for £37 last week, hopefully more airlines will go broke with charges like this then the pollution from aircraft will be greatly reduced. 
Now about these bloody great big motorhomes.......not easy is it?:serious:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I, personally, would not care if airlines all went bust. I hate air travel. But then, I suppose I have the luxury of being retired and able to take my time getting to my destination?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

greygit said:


> One of our neighbours flew from the UK to here in Spain for £37 last week, hopefully more airlines will go broke with charges like this then the pollution from aircraft will be greatly reduced.
> Now about these bloody great big motorhomes.......not easy is it?:serious:


Ive often pondered if living in a motorhome is maybe greener than a house. Ok so you have to move it around but a house will use a lot more energy I would have thought. If your sat in a field for a few weeks in summer in a motorhome using Solar power only and maybe a bit of gas its got to be greener than a large house. Probably.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Those empty fields would soon get full up and less desirable after a while Baz.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You would, I think, have to improve the insulation. We are having cold nights, still, here in Spain and we keep the heating on low for comfort. We have been hit hard with our electricity bill. So much so that we have turned that part off and just left the gas to heat the space during the night. Being built in Wales the insulation is as good as they could get but it is still a fibreglass box at the end of the day.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Even in winter though if you plugged into the leccy your probably just using one heater to heat a small space instead of heating an entire house.

Pick your field well Ray! We spent most of last summer and then Autumn on one Rally field and CL over on Flamborough. plenty of space and I never got bored of it. Out of the main holiday season it was mainly just us.


----------

